# Anonymous Users?



## threebikesmcginty (14 May 2011)

I don't suppose there's an answer to 'who are they?'  but what is an anonymous user?


----------



## Norm (14 May 2011)

Generally a spider or searchbot.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 May 2011)

Norm said:


> Generally a spider or searchbot.



Thanks Norm.

What's a spider (assuming it's not an 8 legged beastie) and a searchbot then?


----------



## Norm (14 May 2011)

In brief, automated programs. 

In a bit more detail, spiders (and other web crawlers) are stuff that Google, Yahoo etc use to index forums so that we appear on their search results. Searchbots are stuff that people build to identify specific terms and search the internet to find pieces which may be of interest. 

In full detail, there are huge industries and markets built on such things, there's probably degree courses on them.


----------



## Lisa21 (14 May 2011)

There's _spiders_ in here??? 




Im off.......................................


----------



## TheDoctor (14 May 2011)

Spiders in the sense that they crawl round the web...


----------



## Shaun (15 May 2011)

TheDoctor said:


> Spiders in the sense that they crawl round the web...



and up your trouser leg if you're not looking ...


----------



## Norm (15 May 2011)

That's Lisa gone for good, then.


----------



## Shaun (15 May 2011)




----------



## Lisa21 (15 May 2011)




----------



## dellzeqq (15 May 2011)

sorry to be so ignorant, but what do they actually do?


----------



## Norm (15 May 2011)

They go through the web and "read" each thread and add it to their databases along with URL's and dates etc. 

Then, when someone searches for that term, they look through their own databases, find the word / phrase and list the links to the URLs on their results pages.


----------



## Lisa21 (15 May 2011)

Norm said:


> They go through the web and "read" each thread and add it to their databases along with URL's and dates etc.
> 
> Then, when someone searches for that term, they look through their own databases, find the word / phrase and list the links to the URLs on their results pages.




They also hide behind my telly and sneak out to scare me in the evening  



And, apparently, big ones share a bed with NormanD.............................


----------



## Cubist (15 May 2011)

Lisa21 said:


> They also hide behind my telly and sneak out to scare me in the evening
> 
> 
> 
> And, apparently, big ones share a bed with NormanD.............................



Are they the big ones that run out from behind the telly only to stop, make sure you've seen them, then disappear so that you can't really be sure where they went, or where they'll turn up next?


----------



## Davidc (15 May 2011)

They get eviction orders from my wife - and it's my job to enforce those orders without killing or injuring the spiders in the process.

Mosquitoes, ants, wasps and most other insects don't do so well, they get execution warrants, and apart from cockroaches she enforces those herself. (Guess who gets to deal with the cockroaches).


----------



## Lisa21 (15 May 2011)

Cubist said:


> Are they the big ones that run out from behind the telly only to stop, make sure you've seen them, then disappear so that you can't really be sure where they went, or where they'll turn up next?



Yep...thats them  

And they have legs hairier longer than mine


----------



## Norm (16 May 2011)

Just for Lisa...


----------



## Lisa21 (17 May 2011)

Norm said:


> Just for Lisa...





     FAB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## uphillstruggler (17 May 2011)

Norm said:


> They go through the web and "read" each thread and add it to their databases along with URL's and dates etc.
> 
> Then, when someone searches for that term, they look through their own databases, find the word / phrase and list the links to the URLs on their results pages.




Witchcraft!


----------



## Cardiac (18 May 2011)

uphillstruggler said:


> Witchcraft!



Maybe - but it's what often makes it easier to fund stuff on forums by using Google than by using the forum's own search facilities.

e.g Google for *spider searchbot site:cyclechat.net* and you'll find this very thread (the *site:* directive when Googling is very useful if you know where something should be located).


----------



## Norm (18 May 2011)

Cardiac said:


> (the *site:* directive when Googling is very useful if you know where something should be located).


 Indeed, that's one of my most used switches, it's better than almost any site's own search tools and especially handy for those webmasters who think they are being clever by not listing a search option.


----------



## Shaun (18 May 2011)

One of the times it comes in very handy is when searching for three letter words/phrases/abbreviations etc. since most PHP/MySQL based sites have the 4 letter minimum default restrictions set.

Note: It's been modified to three letters on CC to allow us all to search for things like MPH, GPS, etc.


----------

